# Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler



## Sickness (13. Oktober 2009)

*Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Hallo, 
da ich nun einen i7 860 mein eigen nennen darf und ziemlich unzufrieden bin über den Boxed Lüfter suche ich nun nach einem passenden Lüfter.
Über den Boxed Lüfter lasse ich mich gar nicht erst aus, die vom Core2 Duo waren jedenfalls leiser.

Mainboard ist ein MSI GD 65. Der Lüfter sollte auch nicht zu schwer sein, bin da etwas misstrauisch einen Kühler der fast nen Kilo wiegt aufs Mopo zu setzen.  Noch ein Kriterium , ich bin zugegebener Maßen nicht bereit 60 € für einen CPU Lüfter auszugeben. Es soll kein OC betrieben werden, er soll nur Leise sein. Ich bin eher auf Erfahrungen aus , habe mich bereits etwas umgesehen. 
Bin für Vorschläge sehr Dankbar. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## PCGH_Marc (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ich habe das gleiche Board und hatte kurzfristig einen Sycthe Orochi drauf 

Zurzeit nutze ich einen Xigmatek Thors Hammer, aber der ist dir wohl zu teuer. Ich würde dir zu einem *Xigmatek Achilles* raten.


----------



## OsiRis (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

wenn dir das aussehen auch nicht viel ausmacht dann Noctua CPU-Kühler NH-U9B


----------



## Sickness (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Danke für die Vorschläge. Werde mich wohl für den Sycthe Orochi entscheiden. 
MFG


----------



## R33p3r (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

falls dir der megahalems nicht zu teuer ist den gibt es nun auch in rev. B und hat 1156 support 

Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Sockel 775 (Intel) » Prolimatech » Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler

und kälter wirds wohl kaum gehn falls du schon en lüfter hast gibs ihn schon ab 45€ bei geizhals...


----------



## Richie688 (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

ich bin mal so unverschämt und klinke mich in den thread hier ein, da mein prozessor und mainboard identisch mit denen des threaderstellers sind ...


habe nun auch lange rumgesucht um nen preiswerten (<50€ mit versandkosten) aber leisen kühler zu finden und bin nun auch beim achilles von xigmatek hängen geblieben.

overclocking werde ich wenn überhaupt nur in sehr geringem umfang tätigen, von daher hat der lautstärkewert nen höheren stellenwert für mich.

ich wollte nur mal sicherheitshalber fragen ob zufällig jemand den achilles auf dem oben genannten gd65 betreibt. ich bin mir da bei den 12cm breite nicht ganz sicher ob das passt, kann aber auch sein, dass der kühlkörper schon über dem passivkühler vom mainboard steht und das somit kein problem darstellt. vom gehäuse her sind die 16cm höhe jedenfalls kein problem, das konnte ich etwas einfacher ausmessen 


also vllt kann mir da jemand ne bestätigung geben wegen dem platzangebot beim gd65, wäre jedenfalls super !


mfg

Richie


----------



## PCGH_Marc (22. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ich betreibe einen Thors Hammer auf dem P55-GD65, daher sollte ein Achilles keine Probleme machen – die haben praktisch die identischen Abmessungen. Btw ist meiner so ausgerichtet, dass der Lüfter gen Deckel bläst. Im Silent-Bereich hat sich aber diese Woche gezeigt, dass der Prolimatech Megahalems ziemlich rockt. Einzig der Orochi dürfte hier noch etwas besser sein, aber dann bewegen wir uns im ultrast-silent Bereich


----------



## Richie688 (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

... und in der preislichen oberklasse 

danke für die info, dann sollte ich ja keine probleme haben. 

ich will eigentlich nur was vernünftiges. nicht zu teuer (wie gesagt 50€ inkl. versand sind da die schmerzgrenze), ein bisschen freiraum für übertakten (wenn ichs mal brauche in 1-2 jahren) und nen ruhigen lüfter, der nicht wie der boxed kühler auf 2200 upm dreht.


sag mal du hast doch bestimmt bei deinem thor's hammer auch das verschraubungskit für sockel 1156 gebraucht nehm ich mal an, oder?

muss man dafür unbedingt das mainboard ausbauen, auch wenns im gehäuse ein fenster gibt für backplate verschraubungen?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*



> sag mal du hast doch bestimmt bei deinem thor's hammer auch das verschraubungskit für sockel 1156 gebraucht nehm ich mal an, oder?


Nö, da gabs noch nicht als mein i5 kam  Ich habe eine selfmade-Montage.


----------



## HITMAN47HJS (23. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

EKL Alpenföhn "Brocken"    35€  super leise gute tem 25c Idle Modus-45c last  auf einen i5 3000ghz
Gutes Zubehör (Befestigungsset für zweiten Lüfter, gutes Installations guide mit Bilder, Druchdachte u. sichere Schraubmontage usw.) *


----------



## Penske1 (20. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Auch noch ein Hallo von mir.

Der Fred is nun schon etwas her, aber sicher noch aktuell. Ich kaufe mirauch das MSI GD65 Board und die Core i7 860 CPU.
Nach allem was ich so im Netz gelesen hab scheint der "Prolimatech Megahalems CPU-Cooler" ne feine Sache zu sein. Besonders die Halterung überzeugt mich.
Jetzt ist die frage welchen Lüfter ich da am besten drann mache, ob einen oder zwei Lüfter und ob die Wärmeleitpaste die dabei ist was taugt?
Auf diesen Bildern siehts wie die "Prolimatech PK-1 Nano" aus, welche ja gut wäre. Aber bin mir da nicht sicher.

Ach ja, 60,- € sollte das ganze nicht überschreiten. Wenn möglich würde ich gerne bei Hardwareversand bestellen weil ich noch mehr dort kaufe.


Vielen Dank vorab,
MfG, Steven


----------



## Uter (20. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

die wlp beim megahalms ist nicht die von prolimatech seperat kaufbare aber sie ist nur minimal schlechter also absolut ok... ich würd nen silent wing oder multiframe drauf bauen... falls das zu teuer ist einen anderen nb lüfter...


----------



## Penske1 (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Die Multiframe sind doch ein bischen arg teuer.
Kaufen will ich ja bei Hardwareversand. Links sind nur zum gucken.

der hier (Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro Fan PL1) 12,79€
der hier (Noiseblocker BlackSilent Fan XL1) 7,84€
der hier (Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC) 11,92€

Lieber einen oder zwei? Übertakten will ich ja erstmal nicht. Später kann ich ja noch einen dazu kaufen wenn es erforderlich ist.

oder gleich mit Lüfter (dann aber bei Caseking bestellen):
hier (Prolimatech Megahalems "Scythe Slip Stream Edition") 59,90€
hier (Prolimatech Megahalems "Be Quiet! USC Edition") 59,90€


[Als Orientierung gibt Prolimatech eine Drehzahl von 800 bis 1.200 U/min an. Vier Lüfterklammern für zwei 120mm Lüfter]


----------



## Uter (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

ich würd nur einen guten lüfter nehmen als 2 billige... sowohl silent wings als auch blacksilent pro sind sehr gute lüfter... also ich würd einen von den beiden nehmen... ob du gleich ein set kaufst ist ne preissache... als drehzahl würd ich so 1500 nehmen (man hat genug reserven kann aber auch gut runter regeln)


----------



## Gamer-King (21. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Ich hätte da noch nen Noctua NH U12F abzugeben ist der vorgänger vom NH U12P. Du müsstest dir dann nur noch das Kit holen. Würde dich insgersamt 40€ kosten.


----------



## MrNice1975 (24. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Meine Empfehlung lautet Arctic Cooling Freezer-XTREAM Rev2.0 Arctic Cooling!
Einbau gestalltet sich zwar etwas fummelig aber mit etwas geschick gehts dann doch! Kühlt meinen i5-750 optimal und lässt mir massig Spielraum zum OC'en!


----------



## sinthor4s (24. November 2009)

*AW: Sockel 1156 CPU Kühler*

Nimm ruhig den Megahalems^^ und bau dort einen 
Lüfter mit PWM rauf oder regel ihn iwie selbst..
Bei Conrad kostet der Megahalems im Moment 40 Euro...
da bleibt noch genug Geld für einen vernüftigen Lüfter...
(2 machen keinen Sinn) ich habe einen Multiframe PWM drauf und 
der ist schön leise und macht auch vernüftig Wind


----------

